# Welchen BuildManager sollte ich benutzen?



## von Spotz (19. Okt 2021)

Hallo,
ich fange mit Java an und würde gerne Meinungen zu der Frage hören, welchen BuildManager ich benutzen sollte? Ich bin Anfänger in Java und Microservices und möchte gerne erst einmal anfangen, ohne mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen, möchte aber auch lernen, wie man große Projekte managed bzw. plant.

Vielen Dank
Maximilian


----------



## kneitzel (19. Okt 2021)

Generell kannst Du da nicht wirklich viel falsch machen. Maven dürfte den größten Marktanteil haben. Gradle findet aber auch immer mehr Anhänger und ist z.B. Standard, wenn man mit Android Studio ein neues Android Projekt erstellt.

Generell ist es kein "Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen" schießen, denn es ist deutlich einfacher, als z.B. in einer IDE alle wichtigen Punkte zu finden und zu konfigurieren.


----------



## mrBrown (19. Okt 2021)

Wenn du keinen komplexen Build brauchst: Maven

Wenn du komplexe Builds brauchst: Gradle Refactore deinen Build


----------



## M.L. (19. Okt 2021)

Diesen Beitrag könnte man noch beachten: https://www.java-forum.org/thema/classpath-ressourcen-ides-und-build-systeme.194131/
Und bei Microservices (spez. wenn diese in Abhängigkeit voneinander stehen sollen) das es (aktuell) empfohlene Vorgehensweisen gibt, Eigenrecherche "Microservices  Kommunikation"


----------



## mrBrown (19. Okt 2021)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Und bei Microservices (spez. wenn diese in Abhängigkeit voneinander stehen sollen) das es (aktuell) empfohlene Vorgehensweisen gibt, Eigenrecherche "Microservices Kommunikation"


Wie soll man bei "Microservices Kommunikation" was zu Best Practices beim Build-System finden?


----------

